# duda con parametros hibridos en PSPICE



## carlitosway2 (May 21, 2007)

Deseo simular este circuito de amplificador realimentado en circuit maker, pero no veo forma de colocar los parámetros híbridos hfe hie y hoe  en el modelo de transistor que sugiere el problema  , solo reemplace BF por el valor de HFE, no se si hice lo correcto, ninguno de los parámetros a colocar en el transistor en CM dice hfe o hie hoe. Gracias por su valiosa ayuda


----------



## gulanito (Jul 11, 2007)

hola carlitosway2, con respecto al modelo del transistor creo que deberías saber que los parametros hie, hfe y hoe son parámetros de pequeña señal del transistor, es decir dado un punto de trabajo del mismo, para una señal lo suficientemente pequeña lo que esa señal "ve" es ese modelo híbrido (la resistencia de entrada hie, la admitancia de salida hoe y la fuente de corriente controlada por la tensión de entrada de señal), es decir, esos parámetros varía dependiendo de la polarización del transistor (salvo el hfe que permanece prácticamente costante); es por eso que no los encontras en el simulador, ya que los parámetros que debes entregarle al spice son los parámetros que describen las curvas del transistor globalmente. No se que mediciones has tomado de ese transistor o que datos tenes pero deberías tener al menos la ganancia en forward active (BF o HFE) y VAF (tensión de early) supongo que con eso te alcanza para un modelo básico en forward (directa), igual lo que no pongas vos el simulador lo completa por defecto no se con que valores. De todos modos te dejo unas hojas de un libro en donde explica los parámetros que se puden ingresar al spice para modelar un transistor bipolar (BJT).

Espero te haya sido de utilidad, suerte.


----------

